# Uber drivers should be calling rider and turning down most jobs.



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

They need to tell rider that they can not do the job for Uber's now extremely low rates. If the rider has a rating of 4.7 or below explain that you can see from their rating that they do not tip the driver and that Uber is less than half a taxi which most people will tip. I have done that twice already today. Uber is the enemy of its "partners" and unless you are a total CHUMP you should not do most jobs at these rates in most locations.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Well, I actually straight up cancel. I only do surges, and if I see it surge higher, I'll cancel my lower surge and catch a higher one. I'll text them and let them know I'm moving on to a new pax and they should re-request a driver.

Cruel, but it's the only way I can keep up with the rate cuts.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I hate talking to strangers on the phone. I'll talk if they call ME for whatever reason. Otherwise, all my communication is done by cut and paste texts.


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

mark edwards said:


> They need to tell rider that they can not do the job for Uber's now extremely low rates. If the rider has a rating of 4.7 or below explain that you can see from their rating that they do not tip the driver and that Uber is less than half a taxi which most people will tip. I have done that twice already today. Uber is the enemy of its "partners" and unless you are a total CHUMP you should not do most jobs at these rates in most locations.


Did either of the passangers complain? Have you heard anything from Uber regarding the cancellations?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Some of you guys are absolutely delerious.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

bdriven said:


> Did either of the passangers complain? Have you heard anything from Uber regarding the cancellations?


No one complained... yet. I know Uber must be looking at my acceptance rate and scratching their stupid heads. Before the rate cuts, I took EVERY ride, no matter what the surge (or lack thereof). Now, I only do surge, and only the highest. I am not afraid to cancel a trip and take a higher surge. I'm not doing non-surge again unless I'm caught with my pants down, or I have a round trip where I know I'm going someplace farther out and coming back with another fare.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

kbrown said:


> No one complained... yet. I know Uber must be looking at my acceptance rate and scratching their stupid heads. Before the rate cuts, I took EVERY ride, no matter what the surge (or lack thereof). Now, I only do surge, and only the highest. I am not afraid to cancel a trip and take a higher surge. I'm not doing non-surge again unless I'm caught with my pants down, or I have a round trip where I know I'm going someplace farther out and coming back with another fare.


You are standing up for yourself! Well Done! I am so sick of this gig.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

so far in this market, we've had moderate success in creating surge. still to many noobs ****ing it up, to be sure. but once we get the bulk of the drivers here holding out for 2.1 (which brings it up to a tad above original rates here for uber x) we'll be doing alright. by monitoring the rider app, i've observed that 98% of all xl capable vehicles are doing xl only until surge goes to 2.8. 

THEY SHOULD HAVE BEEN DOING THIS AFTER THE FIRST RATE CUT BACK IN AUGUST. i guess they bought uber's bullshit about lower fares=you're a millionaire


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> You are standing up for yourself! Well Done! I am so sick of this gig.


Hahaha haha. I just got my partner email. My acceptance rate went from 96% to 75%, but my esrnings increased by about 10 bucks per hour, AND I spent less time online last week. Hehehehehehe.... SUCK IT, UBER!!!!!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

kbrown said:


> Hahaha haha. I just got my partner email. My acceptance rate went from 96% to 75%, but my esrnings increased by about 10 bucks per hour, AND I spent less time online last week. Hehehehehehe.... SUCK IT, UBER!!!!!


Are you just ignoring pings for it to go down to 75% ? I'm just verifying that accepting and cancelling doesn't effect your acceptance rate.


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

kbrown said:


> Hahaha haha. I just got my partner email. My acceptance rate went from 96% to 75%, but my esrnings increased by about 10 bucks per hour, AND I spent less time online last week. Hehehehehehe.... SUCK IT, UBER!!!!!


What city are you in kb?


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Are you just ignoring pings for it to go down to 75% ? I'm just verifying that accepting and cancelling doesn't effect your acceptance rate.


I'd be surprised if accepting and cancelling doesn't hurt your acceptance %


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Are you just ignoring pings for it to go down to 75% ? I'm just verifying that accepting and cancelling doesn't effect your acceptance rate.


Hmmmmm... sometimes, I ignore, and sometimes I just decline. Mostly, I ignore.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

bdriven said:


> I'd be surprised if accepting and cancelling doesn't hurt your acceptance %


Dunno. Never thought about it. Don't care anymore.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

bdriven said:


> What city are you in kb?


DC market.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

kbrown said:


> Hmmmmm... sometimes, I ignore, and sometimes I just decline. Mostly, I ignore.


Can you tell on the ping you will get surge pricing? I had rides where I didn't get the surge pricing.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Wow, just wow. That is all I can say after reading this.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

bdriven said:


> I'd be surprised if accepting and cancelling doesn't hurt your acceptance %


If you can accept the trip then cancel it within 10 seconds or so it shouldnt lower your acceptance rate nor show as a cancelled trip..it'll immediately get patched to the next bozo.

Select reason "do not charge.."


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

UofMDriver said:


> Can you tell on the ping you will get surge pricing? I had rides where I didn't get the surge pricing.


When the incoming request comes in (looks like a moldy piece of disappearing baloney, taunting you like , ya hungry?) It'll show the riders rating and the surge rate if applicable. If no surge then it won't show anything but the rating.


----------



## Doug Orchard (Mar 4, 2016)

mark edwards said:


> They need to tell rider that they can not do the job for Uber's now extremely low rates. If the rider has a rating of 4.7 or below explain that you can see from their rating that they do not tip the driver and that Uber is less than half a taxi which most people will tip. I have done that twice already today. Uber is the enemy of its "partners" and unless you are a total CHUMP you should not do most jobs at these rates in most locations.


How many times can you refuse a ride before Uber suspends you? I got called to Fort Lewis sat through 30 minutes of background checks and other measures to get a permit to go get the fare who then had me drive him about one mile! I do not want to go through that again but I do want to drive.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Doug Orchard said:


> How many times can you refuse a ride before Uber suspends you? I got called to Fort Lewis sat through 30 minutes of background checks and other measures to get a permit to go get the fare who then had me drive him about one mile! I do not want to go through that again but I do want to drive.


OMG, they checked your background just to pick someone up from Fort Lewis? That ALONE is justifiable reason to refuse any pickup from there. At least call the passenger and make them wait outside the gate. No one should have to endure that.
Refusing means not touching the screen when you are pinged. You can't miss too many before being in trouble. Touching the screen (accepting) then cancelling it because you don't want it does not get you in trouble. You only have to complete 25% of leads to stay within the contract. You hit cancel and choose "Do not charge rider" to avoid trouble.
I just turned one down last night. 1.5 surge but it was a 16 minute drive from my house (therefore 16 minutes back) and the guy was going 1 mile. I told him I was cancelling so he could "find a closer car". Sorry, but I'm not working 45 minutes for $3.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

next time you get a call from there, wait about 5 minutes and then text them you are having car trouble, ....bad tire, engine stalling ect.. and ask them to please call another driver you may be a while. After they cancel, go off line for 5 minutes so they don't ping you again. When the pax cancels it doesn't have any effect on you...


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't call, I just cancel. It takes too much time to call.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

mark edwards said:


> They need to tell rider that they can not do the job for Uber's now extremely low rates. If the rider has a rating of 4.7 or below explain that you can see from their rating that they do not tip the driver and that Uber is less than half a taxi which most people will tip. I have done that twice already today. Uber is the enemy of its "partners" and unless you are a total CHUMP you should not do most jobs at these rates in most locations.


If you cannot complete the jobs then it's time for you to find a new gig.

We drivers outside of Uber are also consumers. We all look for bargains and want to get the most for the least amount of money yet you want to criticize passengers for taking advantage of a cheap ride? Call them cheap asses and other choice names because they want to save money. It is hypocritical.

Let me follow you around for a few days and every time you pick up something on sale, no matter what it is I will call you names and degrade you.

Maybe the guy you buy your tires from should call you before you get there and ask you what tires you want to buy. If you want the cheapest tires they have they tell you No you can't buy tires here, I wont make any money if you buy those and cancel your appointment.

When I read these types of ideas and comments I am beside myself with frustration. You take everything out on everyone else instead of realizing this isn't the job for you and move on.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

As IC we reserve the right to accept or refuse depending upon if it's going to be profitable or not. Why would an IC take on a job that we are not going to make any money at? We have to resort to these measures to turn down a ride we will loose money on or else we get penalized by the big U..


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

nuggetnut said:


> As IC we reserve the right to accept or refuse depending upon if it's going to be profitable or not. Why would an IC take on a job that we are not going to make any money at? We have to resort to these measures to turn down a ride we will loose money on or else we get penalized by the big U..


Yes you do have the right, however there are guidelines to follow and repercussions if you do not follow them. Being an IC does not put a "S" on your chest allowing to do anything you want.

Any IC in any industry has guidelines to follow in any partnership they setup.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

Lou buddy.. spit out that kool-aid. .. there's no partnership here. As an IC we do reserve the right to turn down the work. If we were employees we wouldn't. Take the ride or move on. As an IC the big U could tell me to move on and if that happens it won't break my heart. I will not let them dictate to me to take a loosing job. Now if they would adjust the rates then they could back off on surges. Ain't happening... so i will continue to jerk around the pax if the money's not there... maybe uber will catch on... but i doubt it..


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

nuggetnut said:


> Lou buddy.. spit out that kool-aid. .. there's no partnership here. As an IC we do reserve the right to turn down the work. If we were employees we wouldn't. Take the ride or move on. As an IC the big U could tell me to move on and if that happens it won't break my heart. I will not let them dictate to me to take a loosing job. Now if they would adjust the rates then they could back off on surges. Ain't happening... so i will continue to jerk around the pax if the money's not there... maybe uber will catch on... but i doubt it..


It is clear you do not understand what IC means. There is one part of it you are missing, Independent CONTRACTOR as in CONTRACT. You are Independently CONTRACTED to do a job. And I am not just speaking in terms of UBER. When you are CONTRACTED to do a job their are rules, guidelines, etc you must follow.

In the case of Uber they want you to accept a certain % of jobs you are offered, so yes you reserve the right to turn down the work but if you fall outside of their guidelines there are repercussions. This is the same for any company and/or person you contract for.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

I have a full understanding of whats expected from an IC. with 25 plus years in the construction field. I have extensive experience of a IC from both sides of the fence. Just because I'm an Ic gor uber doesn't mean I have to take all the crap they send my way... i am INDEPENDENT and when my phone pings uber is presenting me with a ride and I reserve the right to accept or pass... you should do a little research on the legal definition of an IC is..... or just keep drinking that kool-aid. .


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

nuggetnut said:


> I have a full understanding of whats expected from an IC. with 25 plus years in the construction field. I have extensive experience of a IC from both sides of the fence. Just because I'm an Ic gor uber doesn't mean I have to take all the crap they send my way... i am INDEPENDENT and when my phone pings uber is presenting me with a ride and I reserve the right to accept or pass... you should do a little research on the legal definition of an IC is..... or just keep drinking that kool-aid. .


Did you even read my posts? You must have issues with reading compression. I agreed with you in both comments I made to you in regard to you having the right to refuse jobs, if you would like I can go back and highlight them for you.

You are completely missing my major point and as a IC of 25+ years as you stated above should know there are expectations anytime you work as an IC for any business. Are you telling me that when you contracted as a Construction worker you had zero guidelines, zero rules, zero expectations? That you could run around the job site doing anything you wanted and there were no repercussions? Come on man!

Another thing, I know you are trying to be all cute and funny with the whole "Kool-aid" thing but come on be original. That is so over used on this site. It has been thrown around 1,000 times and it wasn't even funny the first time.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

I have read your post and fully understand what you are saying. Once I accept a ping it is carried out as per uber's guidelines, but only after I confirm it is a money maker. In order to dance around ubers acceptance policy we have to do what we have to do. Now I have to get back to cherry picking my rides. No more kool-aid references but do tell what color are your uber pomp pomps??? Have a nice day.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

I will put a good word in for you as poster child for uber guidelines, that is if they will take a call from a GED recipient. I'm guessing your doctorate qualifies you to be a model driver.. opps.. got to go cancel a few pings... no surge.. ps... don't tell uber.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Indépendant contractors are entitled to know the details of the contract before they agree to take on the work. The destination is a necessary detail for the contractor. Uber chooses to actively hide this detail from us, so we have to call the passenger to get it.


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

nuggetnut said:


> I will put a good word in for you as poster child for uber guidelines, that is if they will take a call from a GED recipient. I'm guessing your doctorate qualifies you to be a model driver.. opps.. got to go cancel a few pings... no surge.. ps... don't tell uber.


Uberlou is clearly an Uber plant/employee/shill. Lou do you think Uber should live up to its contract, treat drivers fairly, follow labor law, and not be so deceitful? Of course you don't


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Pomp Pomps LOL that has been done too my friend. Cherry Picking is against Uber's guidelines, calling and asking destination is against Ubers guidelines. Go ahead and email them and as them if that is okay to do.
> 
> I don't know why I am going back in forth with someone that clearly is living life on what a GED has provided them. Have a good day.


Right lou, email them and ask!??! Has anyone ever gotten a straight or honest answer, or one that was even relevant to what was asked , from Uber? They often contradict themselves. Yes Lou has totally drowned in the Uber Kool-Aid.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

mark edwards said:


> Uberlou is clearly an Uber plant/employee/shill. Lou do you think Uber should live up to its contract, treat drivers fairly, follow labor law, and not be so deceitful? Of course you don't


Did you actually use your real name for a site like this? And you question me? Move along.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Sorry Lou, when I get a ping, it's a lead.

When I'm told the terms (ie the destination), it's a proposal.

IF I agree, it's a contract.

(Agreement can be verbal or non-verbal. I.e. 'ok I'll drive you', or I simply start driving with them in the car).

I am actually putting you on ignore. I believe you work for Uber or something like that.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't think he is a plant. Why would he be so blatantly obvious? I really think he believes in what he preachez.... poor soul.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

nuggetnut said:


> I don't think he is a plant. Why would he be so blatantly obvious? I really think he believes in what he preachez.... poor soul.


Ha! Maybe so.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Sorry Lou, when I get a ping, it's a lead.
> 
> When I'm told the terms (ie the destination), it's a proposal.
> 
> ...


Because I am not out to screw the system I work for Uber is that your logic? Because I understand what I got myself into when I signed up to drive, because I read everything that Uber puts in front of me and I understand it, I am a mole? Notice how I never once said I agree with it, but I understand it. I also have my own values that do not get altered because Uber is screwing drivers. Just because I do not agree with everything they do doesn't mean I am going to be crooked and work the system to make a buck.

The issue is most of you never actually read your agreement as a "partner" with Uber. If you did you would realize your agreement with them is in effect the moment you hit the Go Online button. Not when the ping comes in. You have a choice to accept or not but you do so with the understanding if you fall below a certain % you could be deactivated.

See I do this the way it is intended, Part-time supplemental income. So you can accuse me of drinking all the Kool-Aid you want because at the end of the day there is something I am not, and that is a Shysta!


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Because I am not out to screw the system I work for Uber is that your logic? Because I understand what I got myself into when I signed up to drive, because I read everything that Uber puts in front of me and I understand it, I am a mole? Notice how I never once said I agree with it, but I understand it. I also have my own values that do not get altered because Uber is screwing drivers. Just because I do not agree with everything they do doesn't mean I am going to be crooked and work the system to make a buck.
> 
> The issue is most of you never actually read your agreement as a "partner" with Uber. If you did you would realize your agreement with them is in effect the moment you hit the Go Online button. Not when the ping comes in. You have a choice to accept or not but you do so with the understanding if you fall below a certain % you could be deactivated.
> 
> See I do this the way it is intended, Part-time supplemental income. So you can accuse me of drinking all the Kool-Aid you want because at the end of the day there is something I am not, and that is a Shysta!


1. So, by signing up for Uber, are we agreeing to take every single ping that we are offered ?

2. Please also answer the following:
By legal definition, are we in a CONTRACT with Uber to abide by their rules...or are we independent contractors who can accept or reject offers to drive as we see fit, and Uber can penalize us as they see fit I.e. deactivate us.

(fwiw, I believe it's the latter, and that there is neither moral nor legal compulsion to obey by their rules. We can do what they want....or not. (with possible penalties). It's up to us.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

If we follow uber rules are we not employees? If so uber should quit taking 40% of our pay. Seems illegal? Is uber paying ss and medicare taxes for us? Are we getting guarenteed wages? The answer is no. So uber dictates as an employer, but pays as a contractor? Seems illegal. Uncle sams gonna catch on soon to lack of taxes being paid by uber and by drivers. Every driver full time can qulify for welfare and food stamps on ic pay from uber. Uber driver makes half what a fast food worker makes. If ping is more the 4 min away, your losing money on trip. Youll be paid $2 and youll have spent $1 on gas and 15 min of your time to earn $1 remaining. You cannot earn a living as a uber driver. You can buy a meal though from 7-11. 
If ping you dont want, dont accept.
If you accepted, then dont want, cancel.
If you get tossed from uber, get min wage job, youll be making 2 times as much and your car will retain its value longer. 
Win. Win. Win. 
Pax can find a different ride, its not your responsibility. They are free adults.


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Did you actually use your real name for a site like this? And you question me? Move along.


Lou the shill- what does that mean? Are you saying that if I use my real name Uber will hunt me down and deactivate me for exercising my right to free speech? You well point out that we are really employees and not IC's.

And aren't you making an assumption, which is not smart?


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

mark edwards said:


> They need to tell rider that they can not do the job for Uber's now extremely low rates. If the rider has a rating of 4.7 or below explain that you can see from their rating that they do not tip the driver and that Uber is less than half a taxi which most people will tip. I have done that twice already today. Uber is the enemy of its "partners" and unless you are a total CHUMP you should not do most jobs at these rates in most locations.


Let us know how long it takes for you to get deactivated


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Getting deactivated from this crap of a "job" isn't exactly a death sentence. It isn't even something you can put on a resume or get any type of reference/recommendation from ANYONE at the company. There isn't any chance of advancing, the hours suck, and you'll never get a raise. You do, however, get to supply your own vehicle, put up with jerkwad passengers, run all kinds of insurance risks, buy lots of gas, deal with increased maintenance headaches, and lots of other fun stuff. Boo and hoo to getting deactivated. It's more than likely a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberLou said:


> If you cannot complete the jobs then it's time for you to find a new gig.
> 
> We drivers outside of Uber are also consumers. We all look for bargains and want to get the most for the least amount of money yet you want to criticize passengers for taking advantage of a cheap ride? Call them cheap asses and other choice names because they want to save money. It is hypocritical.
> 
> ...


Well thats EXACTLY what those turds did! I got four cancels in a row on orders or clearance Pirellis for my fronts.. ended up having to pay 160/ea and emergency-rushjob mount them, wasting time on a Friday 2 or 3 weeks after my first order... rears I got at 90/ea though

And you know what? If they errored out the orders immediately. I would not be pissed off...but cinfirming each, then sitting on it 2-4 days before informing me "no dice"???


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Let us know how long it takes for you to get deactivated


I still often do what I said and not deactivated yet. If they do for that for my exercising my rights there will be litigation. I tell lots of riders I need a "tip" for certain jobs that I can not do at Uber rates. Or I cancel!


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Yeah I cancel all Pool and Lyft Lines, if I accidentally accept them. Just not worth driving a total stranger around for pennies on the dollar. You can keep your POOL riders Uber, none of them are getting in my car! _

I drive a Mercedes, maintenance costs twice as much as a Honda or Toyota, gas is $1 more a gallon, my oil changes cost $120.......I believe I have legitimate reason NOT to accept Pool or Lines-_


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Only drivers with bad math skills will do rides that are not for profit. I recommend all Uber drivers turn off their apps. Only go on line during surges. No surge no drive!!!! Uber can fix this train of thought, by raising rates. Make it cheaper then taxis, but not so far , it makes it worthless for the Uber driver.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I guarantee 90% of you (if not more) have no clue how much it cost you to run your own vehicle per mile so you cannot possibly know what constitutes whether a ride is profitable or not. You make guesses and assumptions.

Acceptance rates do not count against us anymore, cancellations now do more than ever. If you see a trip more than 10 minutes away don't take it. Let it expire. There are better ways to do this than calling riders and eventually cancelling causing them to get pissed off an take it out on the next driver.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree, but in my case if the ping is non surge and more than 6 minutes away, I won't take it , unless it is well off the beaten path, where I know the ride will be a longer ride.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

mark edwards said:


> I still often do what I said and not deactivated yet. If they do for that for my exercising my rights there will be litigation. I tell lots of riders I need a "tip" for certain jobs that I can not do at Uber rates. Or I cancel!


You will not litigate.

You must prove damages.

You are an uber driver and cannot afford a lawyer. Since you are seeking to press an unwinnable case, a lawyer will only take your case if you pay up front (min.1500).


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I guarantee 90% of you (if not more) have no clue how much it cost you to run your own vehicle per mile so you cannot possibly know what constitutes whether a ride is profitable or not. You make guesses and assumptions.
> 
> Acceptance rates do not count against us anymore, cancellations now do more than ever. If you see a trip more than 10 minutes away don't take it. Let it expire. There are better ways to do this than calling riders and eventually cancelling causing them to get pissed off an take it out on the next driver.


The last time a ride took me to an out-of-the-way town, I just waited there, got plenty of rides and eventually one took me back to where I wanted to be. Prejudging rides isn't very accurate in my experience. Highway driving time is profitable on the fare but less profitable on the deadhead, so I take that into account before accepting too.

Generally anything that's XL or surge I'll take, no matter what, hard to lose money at those rates. 10 minutes isn't a bad rule of thumb, but also look at the address, sometimes the partner app overestimates how long it will take to get to a certain place and if you know better, go for it.


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> You will not litigate.
> 
> You must prove damages.
> 
> You are an uber driver and cannot afford a lawyer. Since you are seeking to press an unwinnable case, a lawyer will only take your case if you pay up front (min.1500).


Dude, you may view yourself as a loser for being an Uber driver, but some of us don't and may be semi- retired, homeowners, have grad. degrees, and have friends who are attorneys, and/or the ability to sue as a pro se. The damages are the loses from passengers who think the tips are included in fare, (so they don't tip) and all the real expenses of operating the vehicles, and being treated like an employee when it is to Uber's benefit (most of the time) but as an IC otherwise for most things like when it comes to what we can charge for excess bags, surcharge for unprofitable one trips, where we can go, etc.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

Doug Orchard said:


> How many times can you refuse a ride before Uber suspends you? I got called to Fort Lewis sat through 30 minutes of background checks and other measures to get a permit to go get the fare who then had me drive him about one mile! I do not want to go through that again but I do want to drive.


Treat the Fort Lewis area as a gated community, if the rider is not at the front gate, then it's rider no show. Or you call the rider, tell them you will only come on base (security ck point) if you can start the trip then, other wise cancel, rider no show. You may not get to keep the cancellation fee, but it will inform the riders that there are issues with going onto military posts and they must pay you for your time. Ive had riders say go ahead and start the trip, and have had them say no, insisting I come on post to get them (Ft Leavenworth). I will refuse and tell them to request another driver (good luck with that).


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

mark edwards said:


> Dude, you may view yourself as a loser for being an Uber driver, but some of us don't and may be semi- retired, homeowners, have grad. degrees, and have friends who are attorneys, and/or the ability to sue as a pro se. The damages are the loses from passengers who think the tips are included in fare, (so they don't tip) and all the real expenses of operating the vehicles, and being treated like an employee when it is to Uber's benefit (most of the time) but as an IC otherwise for most things like when it comes to what we can charge for excess bags, surcharge for unprofitable one trips, where we can go, etc.


And also, where do you find a lawyer who will start any serious case for only $1500 these days?


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

kbrown said:


> Well, I actually straight up cancel. I only do surges, and if I see it surge higher, I'll cancel my lower surge and catch a higher one. I'll text them and let them know I'm moving on to a new pax and they should re-request a driver.
> 
> Cruel, but it's the only way I can keep up with the rate cuts.


Watch your text messages and know they have deactivated drivers and reverse surge fares as they consider that surge manipulation. There are a couple of posts on here where a pax complained, and OP showed the message they got from Uber. They actually removed the surge for a fare that was unrelated to the complaint... Makes no sense. Also uber can see every message you and a pax sends back and forth via your assigned Google number.


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

uberissohonest said:


> so far in this market, we've had moderate success in creating surge. still to many noobs &%[email protected]!*ing it up, to be sure. but once we get the bulk of the drivers here holding out for 2.1 (which brings it up to a tad above original rates here for uber x) we'll be doing alright. by monitoring the rider app, i've observed that 98% of all xl capable vehicles are doing xl only until surge goes to 2.8.
> 
> THEY SHOULD HAVE BEEN DOING THIS AFTER THE FIRST RATE CUT BACK IN AUGUST. i guess they bought uber's bullshit about lower fares=you're a millionaire


I wouldn't have a problem taking non surge fares on an XL platform. I mean, I only drive for surge anyways and I go online at 2x or above and XL is 2 times the price of X


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

.62 cents a mile wear and tear (depreciation NOT an expense) + gas and insurance.
That's for a Mercedes.
Its nice having a Controller(Accountant) in the family.


----------



## Tommy San (Jun 9, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Sorry Lou, when I get a ping, it's a lead.
> 
> When I'm told the terms (ie the destination), it's a proposal.
> 
> ...


As a law student who just took contracts, I can say you are right on here.


----------

